# Had A Question Today About User Reputation ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's Googull's sticky about the feature: http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=7481

If you want to give or take to or from a member's reputation ranking, you click on the little symbol for the "scales of justice" that are just to the right of the post # in each thread. Users do not have to allow their reputation level to be displayed.

I spent about 45 minutes reading up on this "feature" at the VBulletin site, and it's quite complicated how it works. Use it for good would be my suggestion!

If you want to know your reputation level, go to the User CP and have a look. That's also where you specify whether or not your reputation level is displayed.

Terry


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you go to Members list and click on "Reputation" you will have a display of how members are ranked by reputation.

The highest ranking member is Maggie (Lady Tarheel), followed by Lovebirds.

Cynthia


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I had no idea. I can't find where you can you choose to display or not the reputation number. ??


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Call me Moronica, I can't find that either. Or how to view another's rep?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Click on the member list at the top of the page.
The list will come up in alphabetic order.
Click on the reputation and the ranking will display.
Who knew!


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Call me Moronica, I can't find that either. Or how to view another's rep?


I'm not sure that you can veiw others reputations. I THINK you can only see your own, but I could be wrong. If you CAN see others reps......I can't find where you do that.........
I don't even think you can see who gave you what reputation score............shows how much attention we pay to things huh?? LOL


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> I'm not sure that you can veiw others reputations. I THINK you can only see your own, but I could be wrong. If you CAN see others reps......I can't find where you do that.........
> I don't even think you can see who gave you what reputation score............shows how much attention we pay to things huh?? LOL


Read post#5.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, that is interesting. Had no idea you could do that. I know I was absolutely thrilled when I saw my first "attaboy". 

I just checked the list again and looks like not all of them stay up but are replaced by more recent ones.

You can't really tell who does the comment unless that person chooses to give their name. I think it is nice when you know - even if the reputation comment is negative.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, that is interesting. Had no idea you could do that. I know I was absolutely thrilled when I saw my first "attaboy".
> 
> I just checked the list again and looks like not all of them stay up but are replaced by more recent ones.
> 
> You can't really tell who does the comment unless that person chooses to give their name. I think it is nice when you know - even if the reputation comment is negative.


Where do you click to see comments? I was able to find the list, but not any comments. 

Margaret


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Margaret, I was talking about the comments on my individual reputation page. I don't think any one else can see these.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margaret, I was talking about the comments on my individual reputation page. I don't think any one else can see these.


How would I get to my individual reputation page?
M.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Margarret said:


> How would I get to my individual reputation page?
> M.


Go to the top of the page and click on User CP. If you have any "reputations" it will show up on that page.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Margaret, I was talking about the comments on my individual reputation page. I don't think any one else can see these.


So, Maggie, how many reputation points do you have? I've got 86. I haven't figured out yet how I got them though. How do you give someone points?


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Go to the top of the page and click on User CP. If you have any "reputations" it will show up on that page.


Thank you. Wow, this site has more gizmos on it than Carter has pills. I'm always learning something new.

M.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee - 87 - Ha! Neck and Neck. I do have one negative so I guess that took some earlier points off.


Check your reputation now. I just added some to yours. You just click on the scales symbol in upper right, a screen comes up and you type in your comments. Let me know what number that brought you up to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee - 87 - Ha! Neck and Neck. I do have one negative so I guess that took some earlier points off.


Wow.......real close.........so, now I see where to leave a reputation, so wonder.........do you get one point per rep and one point taken away for a negative rep? How the heck did you get a negative?  Who ever left it should be ashamed.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee - 87 - Ha! Neck and Neck. I do have one negative so I guess that took some earlier points off.
> 
> 
> Check your reputation now. I just added some to yours. You just click on the scales symbol in upper right, a screen comes up and you type in your comments. Let me know what number that brought you up to.


OK..........102?? Where to the darn numbers come from? I just left you one, to see what YOUR number goes to.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Maggie, now we both have two little green boxes. I'm assuming that you get a box for every 100 points.........so the rep I left for you must have taken you over 100.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL Renee, mine went to 105 and two little green boxes so I guess that each green box represents 100 and below and two represents 100 and above?

I don't know who did the negative - it just said "Poster had a hidden agenda"? This was on the controversial thread I started about the deletion of posts and threads. That's ok though. As long as I know what is in my heart I can live with it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Where to the darn numbers come from?


As you are both Matriachs your awards would have more weight than a squab's would have. So..15 points for a comment by a matriarch, two green boxes for a reputation exceeding 100.

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

ROFL...sounds like ballet box stuffing to me... OK, I'm ONLY teasing!!

I already knew about the User CP and I thank all who have given me "atta girls!"  

Maggie and Lovebirds...y'all deserve your "high" marks!!   

Hugs 
Shi


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

If you place your cursor on the green box (or the double green box) you will find that while all the rest of us are "on a distinguished road" Lady Tarheel and Lovebirds will "become famous soon enough"...but how soon is that?

 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Pidgey is also one of "those" to become famous...

At least when y'all DO, I can say I knew you *when!*  

Personally, I am VERY happy on the "road less traveled..."  just retired (permanent vacation!) and need no more "responsibilities!"

Y'all go for the GUSTO...I'll be behind pushing as hard as I can!  

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Oh, I seriously doubt that--I don't get much positive feedback on that thing and some negative. Another member once told me that I'm usually "on the pointy end of the stick" with respect to the Sick & Injured and, as such, was quite vulnerable to getting sniped. For any single piece of information that you'd like to give in a post, you can give it many different ways. It's possible to give said information in such a way that nobody else with a differing opinion is going to go so far as to ding you over it. However, if you're too non-committal about how you give it, it often doesn't have the force-of-conviction required to actually cause the party receiving the advice to take it and run with it. 

So, we sometimes find ourselves fighting this inner struggle of how to say, what to say and what not to say, all the while worrying about how our message may be perceived by our fellows and what flak we're going to have to take because of it. Sometimes, the bird's the real loser.

Pidgey


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> If you place your cursor on the green box (or the double green box) you will find that while all the rest of us are "on a distinguished road" Lady Tarheel and Lovebirds will "become famous soon enough"...but how soon is that?
> 
> 
> 
> Cynthia


Does "famous" come with $$$?? If not, I'd just as soon pass.........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Well, as many times as I have put my foot in my mouth, I was more surprised than anyone about my score. I have strong convictions about some things and the fingers type before the brain connects sometimes. I am trying though....to do better.

I am truly appreciative of all the nice comments people have made on my "reputation" "thing".  LOL, don't know what to call it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> I am truly appreciative of all the nice comments people have made on my "reputation" "thing".  LOL, don't know what to call it.


That goes for me too. You don't always know who made the "comment"......I guess that the page that the "reputations" is on, only shows so many at a time, cause I know some of the ones that were there in the past no longer show up. Guess there's no way to find them huh?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

If you are doubting the "become famous soon enough," Pidgey, the words are there in black...to be read by all...

Although I _have_ given you flak in the past...never because of your "Guardian of Broken Pigeons" reputation...

To all of you who rehab and help so much...I, say again, *YOU ARE TERRIFIC!! DON'T KNOW WHAT THIS SITE WOULD DO WITHOUT YOU!!*

With Love, Hugs, THANKS and Admiration

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## little bird (Aug 11, 2006)

*reputation*

Maggie and Renee are two very lovely ladies and I admire them both and think they deserve to head our reputation list BUT......I would like to know WHERE'S TERRY WHATLEY??????? Is she not on the list because she is an administrator??????


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

little bird said:


> Maggie and Renee are two very lovely ladies and I admire them both and think they deserve to head our reputation list BUT......I would like to know WHERE'S TERRY WHATLEY??????? Is she not on the list because she is an administrator??????


Well, someone gave me some points .. I had 62 yesterday and have 68 right now  Not sure why I
don't show up on the member list ??

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

TAWhatley said:


> Well, someone gave me some points .. I had 62 yesterday and have 68 right now  *Not sure why I
> don't show up on the member list ??*
> 
> Terry



Because you with the BIG BOYS now Terry!!    

Love and Hugs

Shi


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

mr squeaks said:


> Because you with the BIG BOYS now Terry!!
> 
> Love and Hugs
> 
> Shi


HAH! That must be it, Shi! 

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Hehe I'm glad I asked Terry about the reputation in the first place and started all this lol. . .it's a funny thread.  I didn't know how to give reputation and always wondered. Now there will be more reputation for everyone!!! Mwuhahahaha!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> I don't get much positive feedback on that thing and some negative.


This is just my opinion and I know that it is all a game, but I think it is pretty spiteful to give a negative comment and cowardly to do it anonymously.

As Terry mentioned earlier the "reputation" system should be used for good. Giving somone a pat on the back is cheering for both parties and we all need a bit of praise sometimes.

Pidgey, you probably don't get a lot of positive feedback because so many of the threads that you contribute to are urgent, often life and death, and everyone is concentrating on the pigeon and the rescuer.

And Shi, you are right. The top 11 members "will become famous soon enough", probably because the have over 50 comments? And a lot of members might have exactly the same number of comments , in which case those that have been on the forum longest or have the most posts, or are lower down the alphabet would have a better place in the list.

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I'm thinking that the "famous" threshold is 50 points, after looking into it a little bit. I think I've only had maybe 10 actual remarks in the whole time I've been on here. I only notice them by accident when I'm going to the User Control Panel for some other reason.

Pidgey


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

LOL, I just had to mention this.

Got my second "bad" reputation mark today. Pertains to the closure of the You Tube thread. Some anonymous person said: "not a personal vendetta - you have your heard (head, I guess) in the sand".

Sticks and stones, etc.................


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

I Pick Up A Point Now Have 19 Wow Lol Lol Lol .george


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Well.... I was on a "roll" in 2005 , and only one in 2006. Nada in 2007. That hurts my feelings!


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Well then if that is the case then I need some points taken off of my brownie plate. 

While I thought that it was fantastic detective work, and felt proud that our members had the know how to trace the awful doers of that U Tube video. I felt that the thread was moving more in the direction for Dr. Phil. 

I was not one of the ones that PMd Terry, but I did feel what needed to be said and done on this forum was already taken care of.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

HEAVY SIGH .. Folks, it is more than fine to discuss the user reputation feature here at Pigeon-Talk and fine to use it .. just try to use it for good and not for bad. This YouTube deal has caused some problems for some members and did put this entire site and discussion board in a potentially very uncomfortable legal position.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

So happy to learn of this reputation rating feature!
I have a lot of you guys to catch up on, when I figure out how to do such!
Surprisingly, I have 17 points! YEY! Didn't think I had any, so thanks to those who gave them to me.
Just from me alone, Terry would have a million points...if possible!???
I agree, there are many many many more positive reasons to give points...as far as the very few negative feelings, my humble suggestion would be to leave the points alone, discuss with the person via pm and pray about it! Remember, our major concern is for our Heavenly Feathered Friends!
Thanks for the info!
Blessings to all!


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

*AHEM....I'm smarter than I thought! LOL*

Ok, so I'm patting myself on the back a bit!
After ONLY 30 minutes, I figured out how to give POSITIVE points to those whom are sooooo deserving! Yep! Little ole' me figured it out!!! 
Just go to the post that you APPRECIATE so much and click on the scales of justice icon! Voila! You can give your Birdie friend some points and sign your name to! Oops, I'm not sure if I did that! LOL
Also, keep it up as you go along....limited amount of rep. feedback is allowed in a 24 hour period!
Be well everyone!
See ya when I get back from work again!


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Well I feel neglected... I don't have any comments or points. NOT EVEN ANY NEGATIVE POINTS??? No one likes me.... or more important... No body hates me... =(


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hey Matt! I consider you a valuable member here and greatly appreciate your input. This user reputation thing wasn't a well known feature so don't feel bad. Me .. I've got more than 12,000 posts and still have only about 60 rep points .. don't let it bother you.

Terry


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

TAWhatley said:


> Hey Matt! I consider you a valuable member here and greatly appreciate your input. This user reputation thing wasn't a well known feature so don't feel bad. Me .. I've got more than 12,000 posts and still have only about 60 rep points .. don't let it bother you.
> 
> Terry


Ooops .. I see that I lied .. I now have two green boxes .. that means I've got at least 101 rep points


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*No Scales But*

Well I still see no scales but I do have in the upper right hand corner words that say "Add to G SIMON's reputation" so it looks like we have either the scales or the words add to __ __'s reputation. GEORGE


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

george simon said:


> Well I still see no scales but I do have in the upper right hand corner words that say "Add to G SIMON's reputation" so it looks like we have either the scales or the words add to __ __'s reputation. GEORGE


When you got the text you were in the right place .. I just gave you some points!  It's the icon just to the right of the post #.

Terry


----------



## CHRISTIN RN (Sep 2, 2007)

george simon said:


> Well I still see no scales but I do have in the upper right hand corner words that say "Add to G SIMON's reputation" so it looks like we have either the scales or the words add to __ __'s reputation. GEORGE


Does that mean we can give ourselves points???? 
LOL LOL LOL Just kidding! Hey it's late!
Glad you found it George!
I wonder what other goodies are hiding on this site!
This thread was so much fun!....Everyone is too cute! Now that I've also come upon the Thread rating, I rate this one as Excellent!
Matt, when I get some time I'll review some of your posts as well...if I recall correctly at this late hour, you have had some really good ones.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I tried to give someone a "reputation" and a little box popped up and it said something to the effect of "you must pass around a little reputation before leaving a reputation for ------"? So it looks like you can't leave yourself a rep, which makes sense and you also can't load up reps for any one particular person, which is not what I was doing, but the last rep I left was for this same person...........


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

To Terry

Girl, you oughta be tops in this for all you do for us on the forum and the care and love to all creatures. 

Why doesn't your name show up when you go to "Members List" and then click on reputation?

Matt, odd that you mention having no points. I am going to add some right now for a post you did that I thought was very mature.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

I think you have to give points to other twelve people before you can give them to somebody else again.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Users are also limited to giving only four reputations per 24 hour period, too.

Pidgey


----------



## Matt D. (May 12, 2007)

Ok... I have a question, I got a good comment and it was really positive. But instead of being a green dot to the side of it there was a grey one? Can someone explain this?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Matt D. said:


> Ok... I have a question, I got a good comment and it was really positive. But instead of being a green dot to the side of it there was a grey one? Can someone explain this?


Don't know, Matt .. I'll try to research it .. You've got a square green, so you're on the good path!

Terry


----------

